# USB Stick über software abschalten?



## georg (4 August 2006)

Hallo an alle, ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich benutze auf einem Kunden PC USB Stick zum speichern von Kunden Daten. Wenn Kunde fertig ist und den Stick abziehen will , soll ich diesen vorher Trennen. Der Kunde hat aber keinen zugrif auf die Taskleiste um den Befehl " Hardware sicher enfernen " zu starten. D.h. ich muss es im hintergrund selber trenenn.

Ich habe im Internet schon ein programm gefunden : Deveject.exe. 
Aber es läuft irgendwie nicht. Es funktioniert nur wenn ich den Namen vom USB Stick eingebe. Der Name ist aber nicht immer gleich.

Hat jemand schon mal so was gemacht?
gruß Georg


----------



## Drain (4 August 2006)

Hallo Georg,

hast du Zugriff auf den Explorer? Kann es grad nicht nachprüfen, aber vielleicht kannst du im Menü durch Rechtsklick auf das USB-Laufwerk im Arbeitsplatz das auch erledigen.

Viel Glück

Drain


----------



## georg (4 August 2006)

Hallo Drain
über Explorer geht es auch: rechte maustaste und auswerfen.
Aber ich kann es für meine zwecke nicht benutzen
Auf diesem rechner läuft unsere Visualisierung und der Kunde hat keine möglichkeit irgendwas anderes zu bedienen oder die visualisierung zu schliessen. In einem der Bilder kann er die rezepte auf USB Stick speichern oder laden. Wenn er das gemacht hat will ich in meiner Visualisierung irgendwelches programm starten, welches den USB Stick auschaltet.

gruss georg


----------



## georg (4 August 2006)

Hallo an alle

ich habe es hier http://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbstick.html gefunden.
Mit RemoveDrive geht es

georg


----------



## Boxy (4 August 2006)

Also bringt mich nun um  , aber unter WinXP Sp2 nutze ich das HW-Entfernen eh nie! Bisher hatte es keine Probleme gegeben und dies an vielen versch. Rechnern. Evtl. muß man im System nur dafür sorgen, das kein Schreib-Cache aktiv ist!


----------



## MatMer (10 August 2006)

Hallo,
eigentlich mache ich unter XP das gleich wie Boxy, da ist es bei mir auch noch nie zu Fehlern gekommen. Problem ist nur wenn man das gleiche unter Win2000 macht, was ich leider in der FH drauf habe, so das ich einigemale den USB Stick gezogen hatte und dann die Daten verloren waren.


----------



## volker (10 August 2006)

das lässt sich einstellen.

im gerätemanager unter laufwerke für den wechseldatenträger den schreib-cache abschalten.

bei xp ist der imho deaktiviert. bei w2k aktiviert.


----------

